# Sony A99 sample images



## well_dunno (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi all,

http://www.lenstip.com/2008-news-Sony_Alpha_SLT-A99_-_sample_shots.html

Cheers!


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm more impressed by high iso than low iso. Those iso 400 shots look kind of noisy...


----------



## Babarous (Sep 24, 2012)

We need to wait for proper samples from production camera on credible sites. Lenstip samples always look crap.


----------

